# Seperation agreement signed..but wife was having affair



## mgw00 (Jan 2, 2012)

Im in New york and we signed our separation agreement 1 month ago and then filed for divorce. We got a call 2 days ago that the judge said it was fine and it was to be filed and finalized Jan. 3 ...2 days from now. She filed for divorce against me.. but yesterday I found out she has been having an affair for the past 4 months during the mediation process. Do I have anything I can do?... or since the separation agreement was signed and we filed for divorce and the judge granted it is it too late to do anything different?


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

What different would you do?


----------



## mgw00 (Jan 2, 2012)

Possible look to change the custody agreement with our 4 small kids under 10 years old. Right now its a 50/50 split...but maybe I can get them more now? But not sure I can really change anything with the agreement signed and and the judge ok'ing the divorce.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Do you live somewhere that infidelity would have affected the judgement?

If you're in a nofault state - then it's not relevant.


----------



## mgw00 (Jan 2, 2012)

As of July 2010 New york is now recognized as a "no fault' state.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Then even if she was with him before the meeting and then meeting him in a hotel across the street - it wouldn't have made any difference.


----------

